# Jumbo Universal Remote



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

My 88 year old father-in-law will be moving to DirecTV in the next few weeks & we'd like to get him a jumbo remote. We found one from Sharper Image but it will not work with our HR20-700. I assume my father-in-law will get either an HR21 or an HR22 (or whatever the latest version is). Does anyone know of a universal jumbo remote that works with the D* equipment?


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

According to Directv's web site they sell a big button remote. I've seen a few and they aint bad. I think the buttons light up too.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4380074&footernavtype=-1


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

That looks like something I could use but still is not big enough for my father-in-law. I've heard that the Hy-Tek big button remote will work but am not sure if it will work with the DVR or just with the regular receivers.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

I got one of these Jumbo Remotes from Brookstone for my 4 year old daughter's room. It works great.

EDIT: Granted, it does not have the colored buttons, Info, List, etc., But, if all you need are basic functions, such as channel up down, Volume, Channel Number Input, On/Off, then it works fine.

http://www.brookstone.com/store/pro...sid=110804&product_code=538744#MyReviewHeader


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Does it work with the DVR to play, pause, fast forward? Did you use a code that was listed as DirecTV or did you have to use a code from another entry.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

The remote in my daugther's room controls a Sony TV, Sony DVD Player, and a DirecTV H20-600 HD receiver (Non-DVR). The remote code used was the one in the owners' manual. There were only a couple of codes to choose from for the Directv models.

As far as having the capability to control a Directv HD DVR, I see no reason why it shouldn't (since the primarcy codeset for Directv Receivers are all the same - 000001- regardless of whether it is a DVR or Non-DVR; SD or HD.

I'll go test it out on one of our HD DVRs and I'll post back here to let you know.

Here's the link to the owners manual PDF file:

http://www.brookstone.com/bs_assets/files/pdf/product/manual/538744.pdf


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks! Looking forward to hearing if it works a DVR.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

HDJulie,

The Pause, Play, Stop, Fast Forward, and Rewind buttons do not do anything while controlling an HR20 (HD DVR).

Apparently, those buttons on the Brookstone remote are intended for devices such as DVD Players and VCRs and not Satellite DVRs.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Well, shoot. Thanks for checking & saving me the trouble! I'm still hoping someone is using a Hy-tek remote.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

While doing a quick search on Yahoo for Giant Remotes, I stumbled upon this:

http://www.senioremporium.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=501

If memory serves me correctly, I saw one of these at our local Rite Aid Pharmacy. Maybe it is at one of your local big chain pharmacies up there in Little Rock. (Wallgreens? CVS?)

It has more buttons than the Brookstone and has 18 Codesets for Directv (according to the Manual on the website). Perhaps it has DVR capablity?


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Cool, I'm checking out the site & can also try googling to see if anyone has used it with a DVR.

I checked the manual -- it has the same codes as another older remote so I'm not optimistic. However, I might see if there is one at a local store that I can try & return if it doesn't work.

Edited: We did get the Sharper Image remote to work by using the learning function. We had it learn the keys we wanted to use. However, the remote is not very good -- it is not responsive & the buttons are sometimes hit or miss. The backlight goes off far too quickly. I don't recommend it, at least not for older people.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

HDJulie said:


> That looks like something I could use but still is not big enough for my father-in-law.


I don't mean any offense, but unless this is strictly an eye-sight issue, are you sure a DVR is the best choice? In my (pretty extensive) experience, elderly customers who get DVRs tend to either ignore the DVR functions and only watch live TV, or try to use the DVR and get frustrated and cancel their service, or call constantly for help. There are exceptions of course, but consider that DVRs aren't for everyone. Even the simplest ones, of which I would include DirecTV's, can be very complicated for folks who aren't very technical, especially if they are stubborn and don't like to learn.

Regardless, good luck in your quest for a working HUGE button remote.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I defy you to try and remove the remote control from my parents hands, they are both in their 80's and I think they value their HR20 more than their kids


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I kept 2 identical remotes for each TV at my mom's . . . and as soon as I would leave the batteries would die or fall out. . . never understood why!

Any of the programmable remotes are very problematic with all the choices / wrong buttons.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

davring said:


> I defy you to try and remove the remote control from my parents hands, they are both in their 80's and I think they value their HR20 more than their kids


As I said, there ARE exceptions! But the stereotype exists for a reason; it's mostly true. My repeat trouble-call stats will attest to it.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I too wonder whether the DVR would be overkill for my father-in-law. He's 88 & his eyesight is pretty bad & while he loves electronics, his ability to learn them has lessened quite a bit. And if he doesn't get a DVR then the Brookstone remote works .


----------

